# Can centipedes regenerate their fangs/modified legs?



## Shockwave Bot (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello everyone, I’m new here and have a question I need urgently answering.

I recently aquaired a Malaysian Cherry Red Scolopendra, it’s a gorgeous and huge specimen at 8 inches. Unfortunately it has a missing right fang, it’s about halfway gone. I wanted to confirm if they have the ability to regenerate their fangs. I’m certain they can, but what if they are fully grown and don’t moult? Will they realise they have damaged body parts and mount solely for the purpose of repairing damaged body parts?

Any answers will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## NYAN (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, they will regenerate missing parts with a molt. Is it 8 inches including antennae and terminal legs?


----------



## Jurdon (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m pretty sure they continue to molt even when mature, can anyone back me up on this? I remember reading somewhere that maxillipeds (fangs) can regenerate, but tend not to do so as well as other legs, due to not having a specific point where they are able to cleanly break off. How well does your centipede catch/eat prey? If it’s missing that much of a fang I’d suggest disabling its prey to help it out a bit, if you’re not doing that already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shockwave Bot (Jun 3, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Yes, they will regenerate missing parts with a molt. Is it 8 inches including antennae and terminal legs?


No, I would like to say it’s 8 to 9 inches from head to end of last body segment excluding terminal legs, it’s also missing half an antenna. It truly is a massive specimen though.

To create perspective, my tablet here is 8 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shockwave Bot (Jun 3, 2018)

Jurdon said:


> I’m pretty sure they continue to molt even when mature, can anyone back me up on this? I remember reading somewhere that maxillipeds (fangs) can regenerate, but tend not to do so as well as other legs, due to not having a specific point where they are able to cleanly break off. How well does your centipede catch/eat prey? If it’s missing that much of a fang I’d suggest disabling its prey to help it out a bit, if you’re not doing that already.


I have already placed a cricket and locust in its home with their heads crushed. Fortunately the damage to its right fang isn’t too severe so it may well restore its damaged fang in a single moult.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jun 5, 2018)

Centipedes can regenerate almost all parts of their body, including forcipules, legs, and some but not all antennomeres. The forcipule may not be full size after only one molt but it will likely be functional. Centipedes also molt their entire lives; unlike insects they do not have an ultimate molt. It is possible that injuries may make a centipede molt faster but the difference is probably negligible. Future molts will bring the forcipule back to full size.

Even if it takes a while the pede should be fine with eating prekilled prey. They use forcipules to hold their prey so a fully dead feeder insect would probably be easier to eat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Scoly (Jul 16, 2018)

Shockwave Bot said:


> View attachment 277111
> 
> No, I would like to say it’s 8 to 9 inches from head to end of last body segment excluding terminal legs, it’s also missing half an antenna. It truly is a massive specimen though.
> 
> To create perspective, my tablet here is 8 inches.


That is a beast of a specimen! I would be very, very careful letting that wander that close to your fingers, especially if you're distracted while trying to snap a photo. I assume you have been informed what a bite from one of these will do to you?


----------



## Scoly (Jul 16, 2018)

Shockwave Bot said:


> View attachment 277111
> 
> No, I would like to say it’s 8 to 9 inches from head to end of last body segment excluding terminal legs, it’s also missing half an antenna. It truly is a massive specimen though.
> 
> To create perspective, my tablet here is 8 inches.


That is a beast of a specimen! I would be very, very careful letting that wander anywhere near your fingers, especially if you're distracted while trying to snap a photo.


----------



## Scoly (Jul 16, 2018)

Ahhh too many tabs open! Can't delete that last one either.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 17, 2018)

Fun Fact: Centipede farmers in Asia have trimmed off the forcipules to prevent cannibalism in communal holding tanks. There have been a few instances of that on here by people getting fresh imports with them trimmed down.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 27, 2019)

I’d make a complaint to the seller and request a healthier specimen. Centipede fangs work like a pair of pliers or pincers, so when it catches it’s prey, it will be very difficult for it to do. I suggest to prekill the prey with a knife or even a pin (NEVER USE PESTICIDES) then let it die for a couple of minutes then feed it the deceased prey, coaxing it to feed because it will sense that it is dead but wiggle it about and it will pounce on it and attempt to feed from it. If my method doesn’t work, then you’ll probably have to find another way to make it feed or my top suggestion, acquire a new specimen that is in top condition and in excellent health of course. But I shouldn’t worry about it missing a few legs or half or one antennae, but yes, in excellent health and subadult so that any of my mentioned minor maladies will be fixed when it moults. But yeah, I hope it survives!!


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Aug 27, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I’d make a complaint to the seller and request a healthier specimen. Centipede fangs work like a pair of pliers or pincers, so when it catches it’s prey, it will be very difficult for it to do. I suggest to prekill the prey with a knife or even a pin (NEVER USE PESTICIDES) then let it die for a couple of minutes then feed it the deceased prey, coaxing it to feed because it will sense that it is dead but wiggle it about and it will pounce on it and attempt to feed from it. If my method doesn’t work, then you’ll probably have to find another way to make it feed or my top suggestion, acquire a new specimen that is in top condition and in excellent health of course. But I shouldn’t worry about it missing a few legs or half or one antennae, but yes, in excellent health and subadult so that any of my mentioned minor maladies will be fixed when it moults. But yeah, I hope it survives!!


This was last lear


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 28, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> This was last lear


I apologise for my misunderstanding of the time the thread was created! Sorry


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 28, 2019)

Old OP but I've noticed that the older they are, the smaller the regenerated part is with one molt.


----------

